

DigitalOcean have increased referral commission payments from $10 to $25 - vonlulzweg
https://www.digitalocean.com/?refcode=9178b6b0b2d4
We have increased our referral commission payments from $10 to $25!<p>This update will affect all new referrals, and you can find out more at https:&#x2F;&#x2F;cloud.digitalocean.com&#x2F;user_referrals.<p>Happy Coding,
DigitalOcean
======
mooism2
You remembered to include your referral code, but forgot to link to a page
that substantiates your claim.

